# unable to set input level low enough



## ToBeFrank (Feb 27, 2010)

I received my DSP1124 today. I'm attempting to set the input level, but it seems I am unable to set it low enough. I'm using Cloverfield with a Onkyo TX-SR707. I have the main volume set to reference level and I've set the sub trim on the receiver to -15 (as far as it goes) and the red clip light on the BFD is going off. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## ToBeFrank (Feb 27, 2010)

I set the level to +4dBu studio and that seems to take care of it. Is this change going to be an issue?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The only isue is that the BFD has higher background noise levels in the +4 position, but that's no real concern with a subwoofer application.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Try turning the gain on the subwoofer down before you set the BFD to +4.

Is the red clip light flickering sometimes, or staying solid? It can flicker occasionally, but a frequent solid red is no good. There is no way your Onkyo should be clipping at -15, though. I have an Onkyo 805 and ended up at -2 when setting my input levels. I then used the gain on my subwoofer amps to level match the mains before and after EQ. Is your subwoofer right next to your seat or something?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Nuance said:


> Try turning the gain on the subwoofer down before you set the BFD to +4.
> 
> Is the red clip light flickering sometimes, or staying solid? It can flicker occasionally, but a frequent solid red is no good. There is no way your Onkyo should be clipping at -15, though. I have an Onkyo 805 and ended up at -2 when setting my input levels. I then used the gain on my subwoofer amps to level match the mains before and after EQ. Is your subwoofer right next to your seat or something?


Where the sub is doesn't effect the clipping. He's got too much voltage coming in if it's staying solid red. You sure you got the sub hooked up to the right place. Just check and make very sure. I've done this before.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Where the sub is doesn't effect the clipping. He's got too much voltage coming in if it's staying solid red. You sure you got the sub hooked up to the right place. Just check and make very sure. I've done this before.


I know it doesn't directly effect clipping, but it will effect how loud it needs to be turned up (via the subwoofer gain or receiver output). And if the gain or sunwoofer output is way too high, it will effect clipping.  But yeah, you're right; I see what you're saying. I was just wondering if he had the gain way too high, but with the output at -15 it shouldn't clip even if the gain is all the way up. That's just weird (too much voltage, like you said).

Looks like the Onkyo has two subwoofer outputs. 
http://www.lemondenumerique.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/onkyo-tx-sr707-connectiques.jpg

Perhaps one is bad or the BFD is incorrectly connected.


----------



## ToBeFrank (Feb 27, 2010)

The output level of the sub isn't the problem. It's all calibrated. It was just the input level that was causing the problem. I agree my Onkyo shouldn't be too much, but it was definitely clipping excessively. I'm guessing it's the movie I picked. Cloverfield has some serious bass. My old Polk PSW350 was bottoming out even at -12dB. The +4 setting on the BFD seems to be working great.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Cloverfield or not, you should be able to adjust it low enough so that it does not clip. Something else is amiss.


----------



## ToBeFrank (Feb 27, 2010)

Nuance said:


> Something else is amiss.


I just read this post on Onkyo's pre-out output levels. Onkyo said specs for the unbalanced pre-outs are as follows:

1V/470 Ohm, Max output: 5.5 Vrms

According to the BFD specs, the max input levels are as follows:

-10dBV nominal level: +2dBV (1.26Vrms)
+4dBu nominal level: +16dBu (4.9Vrms)

From Onkyo's statement I think it's obvious why I couldn't set the pre-out trim low enough at the -10dBV setting. I am finally satisfied that nothing is amiss here.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

I have an Onkyo receiver (805), and don't have this problem. Weird. If setting the BFD to -4 resolves your issue - cool. Done deal. 

Enjoy!


----------

